# ohio power turkey hunting



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Planning a trip to ohio power this spring ,looking for any insight on hunting these birds . Bow hunted deer down there but that's about it. Thanks


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

buckedup said:


> Planning a trip to ohio power this spring ,looking for any insight on hunting these birds . Bow hunted deer down there but that's about it. Thanks


 I would go out 3 or 4 days before the season and check for turkey signs. Look for scratches and under trees for turkey crap. A lot of times they will take a crap before they fly down from their roost. Sometimes I'll go out in the evening and just sit to see if I see or hear any flying up to roost. I don't do any calling I just sit and watch and listen. If I do find some going to roost I'll sit and wait until it's dark before I get up and leave. I'll set up in the morning about 100 yards from where I know they roosted. I always give myself plenty of time to get to the spot and be set up and ready about a half hour before shooting time.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

go down the two weekends before season and get out there before day light and just listen from a high elevated area and see how many you here and do this in a couple different areas that way u can tell how many birds are around there and don't call you will here them good luck!


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Good bird hunting in Ohio Power. I like Morgan co. where Rts. 83 and 78 intersect. Good starting point.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and info . Iam an avid turkey hunter but mostly hunt portage,trumbull and ashtabula counties.ie flat lander.deff will be doing some pre season scouting . I hear a lot of good stories from down there but also that they are a challenge to kill.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

One of my biggest birds came outta there. Found a great area driving past that had four strutters on top of a very high ridge. Great area but you had to be part mountain goat to get on top of it. Hunted it and got hung up because the bird had a strut zone in the middle of a massive grass field. Marked the strut zone on the gps. Following year came back to the strut zone. Clipped a couple of branches to throw over my back while laying in a prone postion near the strut zone. Placed a single hen decoy in the zone. Saw a flock of birds 300 yards away. Called to them twice and two toms came in on a string to 15 yards in a matter of two minutes. Boom......game over. They key is getting to where other hunters do not want to go.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If anything you will get ticks.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Was over here last spring fishing and there were several people turkey hunting and some yahews running around shooting after they got bored. Hate those knotheads!!


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Idiots all over the place .more and more every year


----------



## DLC (May 3, 2007)

It's packed full of hunters on opening week. If you could go down later you'd have less competition.


----------

